# I need some input...multiple MCs, trying progesterone



## jellybean34

Just a little background, I have had 3 early miscarriages in a row (all within one year). Previous to all of these I did have a baby so I know I can carry a baby. Also, each miscarriage was the first month of TTC so I know I can get pregnant. I just can't seem to stay pregnant. My doctor said my progesterone was low so she is going to have me try taking it next cycle that I try. I was just wondering if anyone else with multiple miscarriages has had success with just using progesterone. Also, she suggested that after this miscarriage that I wait 2 complete cycles before we try again. Any reason why I would have to wait more than one cycle if it is just low progesterone? I appreciate any input anyone can give me or would love to hear stories similar to my own.


----------



## moonmama

Hi I'm in similar situation to you- I'm in the process of my 4th miscarriage now! I couldnt persuade my consultant to put me on progesterone- he put me on hcg but I know that my progesterone has dropped from 50.1 nmol/L to 19 nmol/L in 5 days :cry:. So I'm really desperate to give progestone supplements a go too (if I manage to get pregnant again). Whats the most effective way of taking it?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls I am in the same boat. I am also in the process of miscarrying number 6!

My doctor is useless and said he knows nothing about progesterone levels and has referred me to gynae which has a 6 month wait! My levels were 42 a weeks last monday when I was just under 5 weeks pregnant. My hcg was already negligble, but with low progesterone thats hardly surprising! He wouldnt prescribe supplements so I am thinking of buying the cream which you can self medicate with, as its natural my gp said he cant see a problem with it. But it will of course effect any blood results if I do get pregnant.

My head is in a spin and I dont feel like I am getting any help. I am certain my problem is progesterone, because early miscarriage can happen because the uterine wall has not been prepared for implantaion. Progesterone prepares it...so surely if early miscarriage is happening it doesnt take rocket science to realise that that is the problem. Keep me posted if you find anything out! Thinking of you both!


----------



## moonmama

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi girls I am in the same boat. I am also in the process of miscarrying number 6!
> 
> My doctor is useless and said he knows nothing about progesterone levels and has referred me to gynae which has a 6 month wait! My levels were 42 a weeks last monday when I was just under 5 weeks pregnant. My hcg was already negligble, but with low progesterone thats hardly surprising! He wouldnt prescribe supplements so I am thinking of buying the cream which you can self medicate with, as its natural my gp said he cant see a problem with it. But it will of course effect any blood results if I do get pregnant.
> 
> My head is in a spin and I dont feel like I am getting any help. I am certain my problem is progesterone, because early miscarriage can happen because the uterine wall has not been prepared for implantaion. Progesterone prepares it...so surely if early miscarriage is happening it doesnt take rocket science to realise that that is the problem. Keep me posted if you find anything out! Thinking of you both!

I think your totally right!! I'm going to try and persuade my FS too- hoping that I dont have to go back to be referred from scratch after this MC. Its sooo frustrating when you are so convinced that something is right but they wont listen because they didnt think of it first!! Good luck- would love to know how you get on too!


----------



## CJSG1977

Moonmama: I wish you the best of luck! Doctors are so arrogant...not only have they forgotten eveything they were taught but they think they know our bodies better than we do!! God help them. This will bite them on the ASS!! They shouldnt refer you from scratch! Its the same problem... I will keep you posted hun.x


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I'm in the same boat too. I've had 3 losses during the first trimester. For my second and third pregnancies I actually did use progesterone cream as advised by my acupuncturist. Before I got pregnant, it did help to lengthen my luteal phase. It obviously didn't stop me from having more miscarriages though. I told my fertility specialist about the cream and he said the amount that is absorbed through the skin is miniscule. He said the best way to take it is vaginally or orally. He did prescribe it for me the next time I get my BFP. That being said, I'm still planning to use the cream from ovulation until I get my BFP. It definitely helped my luteal phase, so I figure it must be working a little. If you get the cream, make sure to use a "bio-identical" cream. I use Emerita:

I will also add that my sister had a mc, then she got pregnant again and used progesterone suppositories and had my nephew. She had another mc and didn't use progesterone. She got pregnant again, used progesterone and had my niece. 

One more thing, many doctors think progesterone use isn't effective. I'm sorry yours aren't working with you on this. Maybe you could load up on the cream or find another doctor. 

Good luck to you all and I'm very sorry for all of your losses. 

xoxo


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:hugs:Ive had multiple losses period has been on time with positive pregnancy tests, I just went to my doctor on friday and he thinks i might have a luteal defect IE low progesterone so hes going to check my bloods on cd 21 and he said if its low ill be taking it starting next cycle, I guess i got reaqlly lucky with my doctor considering it was my first visit with him ! I will defintly let you know how i do with it if i end up needing it :hugs:
Sorry about your losses at least this site has women like us who can give each other support so we know we are not alone !


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls - what a co-incidence - I've just been on the phone to my doc re my suspicion that Prog is low... and I find this thread. SO sorry to find you all here, but at least we understand what each other is going through. Thankfully my doc was very willing to have a test done ( I had to tell alla bout it first!!) but she was open minded enough to agree easily (maybe she's fed up of all the visits and moaning she gets from me!!??).

I read that cream is the most reliable was to absorb - but might just have been marketing! It's tempting to jsut go ahead and but it online but i want to makesure it's deficient first as could just muck everything up if not! I'll follow this thread to see how you all get on?


----------



## moonmama

wow there are so many of us in this situation! 

Hi Chilli I remember talking to you ages ago - how are things going for you now?

Think we should keep this progesterone thread going to see how we all get on! I'm having another appointment with my FS (dont know when) so desperately hoping he'l hear me out! But will keep in touch! xx


----------



## jellybean34

Just wanted to update everyone. I decided to only wait one cycle before starting to try again. I am currently about 2 dpo and going to start my progesterone tomorrow. It is 2 suppositories a day. I wanted to be 100% sure that I ovulated before I started it. Since I don't temp all I had to go on was a positive OPK Sunday evening. I am really hoping for a BFP and then to make it past 6 weeks. All of my miscarriages have been really early so 6 weeks would be a good sign. I will keep you all updated and let you know if the progesterone helps. Good luck to all of you and hopefully everyone can get some answers soon!


----------



## Chilli

Good luck jelly bean!
Hi Moonmama - well not very well really - Ive gone from having MC issues but being able to concieve straight away, to fertility issues now that I finally got diagnosis from MC clinic - how unfair is that? 

Yes, let's see how we all get on - hopefully lots of babies coming this way!


----------



## CJSG1977

moonmama said:


> wow there are so many of us in this situation!
> 
> Hi Chilli I remember talking to you ages ago - how are things going for you now?
> 
> Think we should keep this progesterone thread going to see how we all get on! I'm having another appointment with my FS (dont know when) so desperately hoping he'l hear me out! But will keep in touch! xx


I am currently waiting to be referred back the specialist myself, but I am going to get the cream. I'm hoping it will work, but I'll have to see if I ovulate ok this month. I have OPK's and have charted temps for months. My only worry is that I am still having a LOT of pregnancy symptoms and my temp is still 98.9. My cover line is usually 97.6! So I am not sure what is going on with me at the moment. Still having nausea / veiny bbs and low back pain too. Think my body thinks I am still pregnant but I only made 5 weeks so cant see why my body would still be confused.

I will HAPPILY keep you posted on any updates I have. I am also going to have bloods done at day 21 and also the day I get a BFP next.

I wish you all so much luck and I wait to hear how you all get on.xx


----------



## Chilli

CJ our poor bodies get so confused:hugs:


----------



## moonmama

Hi Jellybean:hi: I was wondering how you'd got on! Good luck and i've got everything crossed for you! x

Chilli sorry your still going through all this- doesnt seem fair at all. It took me 9 months to conceive for this pregnancy so feel pretty gutted that its all gone tits up again! Are you having treatment now?

CJ i'm sorry I dont know your history- have they looked into why your still having such strong symptoms?


----------



## CJSG1977

moonmama said:


> Hi Jellybean:hi: I was wondering how you'd got on! Good luck and i've got everything crossed for you! x
> 
> Chilli sorry your still going through all this- doesnt seem fair at all. It took me 9 months to conceive for this pregnancy so feel pretty gutted that its all gone tits up again! Are you having treatment now?
> 
> CJ i'm sorry I dont know your history- have they looked into why your still having such strong symptoms?

Hey moonmama,

I have been ttc for nearly 3 years. I have had 5 miscarriages in that time, and one 10 years ago. I always have a loss between 5 and 6 weeks. I went to a FS and she cleared me for blood clotting diseases, both mine and my husbands chromosomes and said cause I can conceive she had no doubt I would carry to term eventually! Then sent me back to my GP!!!! My GP refused to re-refer me cause I was depressed...well duh!!! My progesterone level at 4 and a half weeks was 42 and they wouldnt help me cause they said it should be at least 68 to confirm a viable pregnancy! So they basically left me to miscarry this time which took a week and a half to happen! With several positive pregnancy tests. I felt hopeless. Now I have to wait 6 months to see someone. Unbelievable. They wont investigate why I am having symptoms still cause I am having negative tests. :-(


----------



## moonmama

CJSG1977 said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jellybean:hi: I was wondering how you'd got on! Good luck and i've got everything crossed for you! x
> 
> Chilli sorry your still going through all this- doesnt seem fair at all. It took me 9 months to conceive for this pregnancy so feel pretty gutted that its all gone tits up again! Are you having treatment now?
> 
> CJ i'm sorry I dont know your history- have they looked into why your still having such strong symptoms?
> 
> Hey moonmama,
> 
> I have been ttc for nearly 3 years. I have had 5 miscarriages in that time, and one 10 years ago. I always have a loss between 5 and 6 weeks. I went to a FS and she cleared me for blood clotting diseases, both mine and my husbands chromosomes and said cause I can conceive she had no doubt I would carry to term eventually! Then sent me back to my GP!!!! My GP refused to re-refer me cause I was depressed...well duh!!! My progesterone level at 4 and a half weeks was 42 and they wouldnt help me cause they said it should be at least 68 to confirm a viable pregnancy! So they basically left me to miscarry this time which took a week and a half to happen! With several positive pregnancy tests. I felt hopeless. Now I have to wait 6 months to see someone. Unbelievable. They wont investigate why I am having symptoms still cause I am having negative tests. :-(Click to expand...

Thats outrageous! I'm so sorry your going through all this! couldnt you change your GP to a more supportive one? I'm waiting to miscarry too - I know my progesterone has dropped drastically and I'm bleeding loads but at the moment the sac is there so hoping it comes out soon because there is absolutly nothing I can do but wait :-(xx


----------



## CJSG1977

moonmama said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jellybean:hi: I was wondering how you'd got on! Good luck and i've got everything crossed for you! x
> 
> Chilli sorry your still going through all this- doesnt seem fair at all. It took me 9 months to conceive for this pregnancy so feel pretty gutted that its all gone tits up again! Are you having treatment now?
> 
> CJ i'm sorry I dont know your history- have they looked into why your still having such strong symptoms?
> 
> Hey moonmama,
> 
> I have been ttc for nearly 3 years. I have had 5 miscarriages in that time, and one 10 years ago. I always have a loss between 5 and 6 weeks. I went to a FS and she cleared me for blood clotting diseases, both mine and my husbands chromosomes and said cause I can conceive she had no doubt I would carry to term eventually! Then sent me back to my GP!!!! My GP refused to re-refer me cause I was depressed...well duh!!! My progesterone level at 4 and a half weeks was 42 and they wouldnt help me cause they said it should be at least 68 to confirm a viable pregnancy! So they basically left me to miscarry this time which took a week and a half to happen! With several positive pregnancy tests. I felt hopeless. Now I have to wait 6 months to see someone. Unbelievable. They wont investigate why I am having symptoms still cause I am having negative tests. :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Thats outrageous! I'm so sorry your going through all this! couldnt you change your GP to a more supportive one? I'm waiting to miscarry too - I know my progesterone has dropped drastically and I'm bleeding loads but at the moment the sac is there so hoping it comes out soon because there is absolutly nothing I can do but wait :-(xxClick to expand...

I know they drive me nuts!!!! I have just been referred to a FS though and I am worried that if I move that I will lose that and have to start all over. I am so sorry that you have to go through this too hun! Its the worst thing in the world. I feel less of a women because I cant keep them, and my dh is terrific he really is. I just have to believe that its something that can be sorted once these health care professionals get their heads out of their butts!!!! Is there nothing they can do at all??? My niece was also pregnant and she would have been due the same day as me. He progesterone was low and they tried really hard to help her. She has a different gp and went to a different hospital to me! Says it all huh! I hope you will be ok hun. xx


----------



## moonmama

Hi does anyone know where you can buy progesterone supplements in the UK? xx


----------



## Chilli

Well I googled and got quite a few suppliers who had cream, didn't really know for sure so waiting for GP to confirm.

I'm so sorry you 2 are being left in such awful situations - it's something you hear time and time again - us MC ladies are just so badly treated sometimes it outrages me... and at a time when we are least able to stick up for ourselves!:hugs:

I was advised to start taking aspirin during next pg as had blood clotting issues, but to be honest remain unconvinced and will do until am proved wrong. I'm taking maca and royal jelly too in the hope that it all helps... oh yeah and lost a stone, am eating almost completely organic and all beauty products and detergents all organic/envi friendly too... :wacko:the things we'll do!!!!:wacko:

On a happy note: a friend of mine who has had 3 unexplained MCs had a healthy baby boy last night!:happydance:


----------



## brillbride

my MIL bought this for me yesterday---naturone cream

think if u go to naturone.com


----------



## moonmama

Thats great news about your friend chilli- did she have any treatment this time? 

I've just read that book by Dr Beer about how baby friendly your body is and it has absolutely terrified me and convinced me that I'm never going to be able to persuade my FS to carry out all these detailed immunological tests needed. Anyone else read that book?!

Thanks Brillbride- will have a look x


----------



## AimeeM

So sorry for your losses hun :hugs:

My friend had 4 m/c and then went for tests. She found there was a clotting problem in her placenta and she had to take a baby asprin a day to help. She carried the next baby to term.

I know it is not the same but i hope any kind of info will help you :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls, well I got a positive on an opk today...not as dark as the control though but very dark so I'm assuming ov is coming in the next few days....earlier than I expected. Cant complain about that though. I bought a cream online. agestop it was called. I paid £15.95 for it. Trouble is it hasnt arrived and isnt likely to arrive before the end of the week. So I hope I can still use it as most people say to start using it 7 DPO...anyone know if thats true?? Congrats on the news for your friend hun! xx


----------



## moonmama

CJSG1977 said:


> Hey girls, well I got a positive on an opk today...not as dark as the control though but very dark so I'm assuming ov is coming in the next few days....earlier than I expected. Cant complain about that though. I bought a cream online. agestop it was called. I paid £15.95 for it. Trouble is it hasnt arrived and isnt likely to arrive before the end of the week. So I hope I can still use it as most people say to start using it 7 DPO...anyone know if thats true?? Congrats on the news for your friend hun! xx

How long since you mc CJ? I have no idea when you should start using it but I've so got my fx for you! x


----------



## heart tree

You want to start using progesterone cream after you verify that you ovulated. I chart my temps and do OPKs. After I've gotten 3 high temperatures and a positive OPK, I start using the cream. That puts me at 3dpo. If you start it before ovulation, you will delay your ovulation. The reason is that your body produces progesterone AFTER ovulation. If you use it before Ov, your body thinks it has ovulated already. Once you've ovulated, you want to use the cream right away. This will help with the progesterone production in your body which is essential for maintaining a pregnancy. The cream is mild enough that if you aren't pregnant, you will get AF. I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## moonmama

heart tree said:


> You want to start using progesterone cream after you verify that you ovulated. I chart my temps and do OPKs. After I've gotten 3 high temperatures and a positive OPK, I start using the cream. That puts me at 3dpo. If you start it before ovulation, you will delay your ovulation. The reason is that your body produces progesterone AFTER ovulation. If you use it before Ov, your body thinks it has ovulated already. Once you've ovulated, you want to use the cream right away. This will help with the progesterone production in your body which is essential for maintaining a pregnancy. The cream is mild enough that if you aren't pregnant, you will get AF. I hope this helps and good luck!

Hi heart tree- was wondering how you would get your AF if your giving yourself progesterone?! Is it still strong enough to maintain a pregnancy then?:wacko:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I had a positive OPK this morning but my temps havent gone down since my m/c. Normally I am 97.6 as a coverline, but its stayed at 98.9 to 99.2. Its been the same today, but dipped this afternoon to 98.6 (ov dip maybe??) I dont have cream yet so havent been using it, so my ov is happening when it should be I guess...

I did find out that progesterone is made after ov thankfully so knew not to use it before. I always do my research  I will start using it when it arrives. I'm assuming that the day af is due or maybe a few days after if you are getting negative tests then its use should be stopped???? Thats what I was planning to do anyway? You dont absorb as much as suppositories with the cream so not sure the levels would be enough to stop af...I could be wrong though.

My m/c was physically on the 21st Aug, but I had negative hcg tests for days before that. So I think my CD1 was actually when I had my negative test and not when I started bleeding...my ov would be due wednesday this week and not saturday if thats the case..so to be a couple of days early wouldnt be that unusual??? I am normally a 28 day cycle...not sure if its been shortened this month.


----------



## Chilli

Moonmama - no tests, no treatments, no change except for luck!!! She's 42 as well

Thanks for all the useful info girls about when to use etc. 

OH just gone away for 10 days, I'm on day 4 of cycle!!!!??? You do the math!!?? Hopefully won't OV early


----------



## moonmama

Chilli said:


> Moonmama - no tests, no treatments, no change except for luck!!! She's 42 as well
> 
> Thanks for all the useful info girls about when to use etc.
> 
> OH just gone away for 10 days, I'm on day 4 of cycle!!!!??? You do the math!!?? Hopefully won't OV early

Oh no thats bad timing! Think he should post you some in a turkey baster just incase you do ov!:haha:

Wow- thats really reassuring about your friend! Really pleased for her, but I just feel too old and weary and cynical now to ever leave it to chance again! I'm really thinking I want to get some immunological testing now too x 

CJ I think my baseline temps have changed after every mc so maybe this is how its going to be for you too? x


----------



## heart tree

Moonmama, like CJ said, the cream isn't as strong as the suppositories. Every time I've used the cream, I start spotting around when AF is due. Once I start noticing some blood, I stop the cream. I will say that it has lengthened my luteal phase, so I know it is working. My RE is giving me suppositories AFTER my BFP. He said that if I start the suppositories right after ovulation, I might not get AF and I won't know when to stop them. So, my plan is to use the cream from ovulation until my BFP then switch to suppositories.


----------



## moonmama

heart tree said:


> Moonmama, like CJ said, the cream isn't as strong as the suppositories. Every time I've used the cream, I start spotting around when AF is due. Once I start noticing some blood, I stop the cream. I will say that it has lengthened my luteal phase, so I know it is working. My RE is giving me suppositories AFTER my BFP. He said that if I start the suppositories right after ovulation, I might not get AF and I won't know when to stop them. So, my plan is to use the cream from ovulation until my BFP then switch to suppositories.

sounds like you have a supportive RE. Sorry if you've already said but have you tried progesterone before in any of your previous pregnancies?


----------



## heart tree

Yes, I used the cream in my last two, but not the suppositories. Obviously, given the fact that I've lost all of my pregnancies, the cream wasn't a magic fix for me. In my opinion though, it can't hurt to use.

I should add that none of my doctors believe in the cream. My acupuncturist recommended it for my short luteal phase. Since it can't hurt, I've been using it. My doctors don't seem to think enough of it gets absorbed into the skin. I don't care what they think, I'm still using it after Ov until my BFP.


----------



## Chilli

How are you all?


----------



## jellybean34

Doing ok here. I have started the progesterone suppositories last week and so far they are ok. I did have some spotting which I guess they can cause and they are a little messy but it is worth it if they work. I am hoping to test in the very near future and get good news, but I will have to wait and see. I am trying to wait until at least Friday but really I should try to wait until next week. Anyone else near testing time?


----------



## jellybean34

I broke down and tested a day early. There was definitely a line so I am very excited!!:happydance: I am a little nervous too based on my history. I am hoping this one sticks!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats Jelly!!! :)


I will be on progesterone suppositories as well when I get a :bfp: from re-current mc :cry: and I will also have to use blood thinner injections since I have blood clotting issues. :cry: AND baby asprin...


----------



## CJSG1977

Jelly that is fantastic news!! CONGRATS! :happydance:

I hope to see more of those on this thread.

AFM I have still not received my progesterone.... :nope:

And to top it I have had a positive OPK for the 4th day!!!!! HELP! :dohh:

DH are DTD till I get a negative! Lets hope I get a negative soon. I had a temp dip to 97.9 (temps have been weird sinc mc and stayed at 98.9-99.2 so this dip was major for me). So I classed yesterday as 1 DPO. Fair you think??

Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## heart tree

Yay Jelly!!! Keep us posted and I have everything crossed for you!

Ashley, I also have had recurrent mcs. I'm going on the suppositories once I get my BFP too. I've also been taking aspirin.

CJ, with the temp dip it sounds like you already Ov'd. Sometimes for me, my temp dips on the day I Ov. I often get 3-4 days of positive OPKs. You probably caught the LH surge on the way up, then caught the surge the next day and then it is taking some time to clear out of your system which is why they are still positive. It sounds to me like you covered your bases. Good luck!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

heart tree said:


> Yay Jelly!!! Keep us posted and I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Ashley, I also have had recurrent mcs. I'm going on the suppositories once I get my BFP too. I've also been taking aspirin.
> 
> CJ, with the temp dip it sounds like you already Ov'd. Sometimes for me, my temp dips on the day I Ov. I often get 3-4 days of positive OPKs. You probably caught the LH surge on the way up, then caught the surge the next day and then it is taking some time to clear out of your system which is why they are still positive. It sounds to me like you covered your bases. Good luck!!!

:happydance: you have cheered me up! I really hope thats the case!! Should I be worried if I have another positive tomorrow??? How did you get the doc to agree to suppositories??? I cant get any help like that. He said he doesnt know enough about progesterone in pregnancy to advise or prescribe!!


----------



## moonmama

oh jelly yay!!! so pleased for you! fingers crossed chick! :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## heart tree

CJSG1977 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jelly!!! Keep us posted and I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Ashley, I also have had recurrent mcs. I'm going on the suppositories once I get my BFP too. I've also been taking aspirin.
> 
> CJ, with the temp dip it sounds like you already Ov'd. Sometimes for me, my temp dips on the day I Ov. I often get 3-4 days of positive OPKs. You probably caught the LH surge on the way up, then caught the surge the next day and then it is taking some time to clear out of your system which is why they are still positive. It sounds to me like you covered your bases. Good luck!!!
> 
> :happydance: you have cheered me up! I really hope thats the case!! Should I be worried if I have another positive tomorrow??? How did you get the doc to agree to suppositories??? I cant get any help like that. He said he doesnt know enough about progesterone in pregnancy to advise or prescribe!!Click to expand...

I didn't even ask my specialist, he just said he was putting in an order for progesterone suppositories so when I get my BFP I can start them right away. He said it can sometimes help so we might as well try. I think doctors have different thoughts about its effectiveness. Honestly, I just want them to throw everything at me. I'm sure you do too. I wasn't able to convince my regular gyno to prescribe progesterone which is why I used the cream. The specialist is the one who decided to start me on the suppositories. These two docs work in the same hospital and have different opinions about it! Can you find another doctor perhaps?

As for another positive OPK, I'm not too sure. I've never gotten more than 4 days. Usually it is only 3 days. I've read that many days of positives can mean you might have PCOS. But I'm just not sure. I wouldn't worry unless you are getting 10 days or more of positives. Are you sure they are positives? Sometimes they look positive but are slightly fainter than the control line. If you could post them, I'd be happy to take a look.


----------



## Chilli

Yippee jelly - hoping all goes well for you!

Well I Ov'd 2 days earlier than usual ( temp rise on monday) and OH got back today. Will BD tonight just in case and saw him sat night (drove to London from Wilts) and BD'd. Looks like we missed optimum time but you never know...

Anyhow means I can do my test next Monday to see if progesterone is part of the problem


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just thought i would update you ladies my doctor told me this morning that low progesterone is the reason for my chemicals and my mc !!! He said once i get a positive hpt to let him know and hell start me on progesterone all the way through 10 and half weeks pregnant ! Im so happy i finally found my answer now i just need a :bfp: to see if progesterone will work :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yay Ruskie! That is good news! I can't wait to hear about your next BFP!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Ruskie that is wonderful news!!!! Here's hoping you get your :bfp: VERY soon!

Well my cycle is a mish mash right now. Definitely ov way later than I thought. Sat 4th! But thats ok cause I started the progesterone Tuesday. Funny thing is that I was having all the same signs as my pregnancy last month and started the progesterone and they just WENT! Then I had really bad pain in my ovary area and burning across my back and abdomen which was UNVBELIEVABLY painful. I have now had a temp dip 2 mornings in a row, and then it goes up. 97.8 in the morning and 98.4 in the afternoon.

My symptoms are now mild twinges in right side, slightly itchy armpits...and nips tmi sorry), headache, minimal back pain. SOOOOOOO tired though too.

Can anyone who has got pregnant using the cream tell me if this sounds good or not....could the cream lessen the symptoms and still have caught the eggy!! If I ov sat then I'm 5 DPO.

How is everyone else doing????

:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:wacko::flower: hiya

I'm new to this thread, hope you ladies don't mind if I jump in to ask for some advice and to share my experience with progesterone cream?

Okay, here goes. I was very inspired by some ladies here on B&B that led me to read and research estrogen dominance and natural prog. cream use. i have only had one MMC in my TTC #1 journey but I am older and understood that more often than not, we become prog. difficient and estrogen dominant. I bought the bio identical natural prog. cream at a health food store in the states and started using a pea sized amount 2 x a day. I started on CD 17 after I believed I had OV'd 3 days prior. No problems or issues at all, in fact I didn't get sore heavy bbs or PMS symptoms, which I thought was great! Problem came when no AF showed either. I started POAS from CD 27 right through to CD 35 - all BFN and oh crap! what has happened to my 'spot on' 28day cycles :shrug: Okay, as it has been said here, I understood that the small amount of prog. ingested should not prevent AF but... Anyhoo, I asked around in another thread and it was suggested to comnpletely stop using the cream to bring on AF. I did another pg. test (CD 35) to be sure - BFN and then quit using the cream. AF didn't start but I promptly OV'd. I mean almost instantly had profuse wet CM and then the tell tale OV ache/pain on one side (right side this time.) Of course DH and I started BD'ing and that brings me to now. I am CD 42 OR, 6 DPO. WTF? :wacko: I have extremely sore nipples and I'm nauseous but I think it's from wacked out hormones. Just in case though, I have started using the cream again BUT... only once a day. I don't want to prevent a healthy implantation if we caught the eggie last week by dropping off the prog. I supplemented with BUT...I don't want to prevent AF for another month and dump more prog. into my system (further complicate my new hormonal imbalance.) 

AAAARGH! I honestly wish I never started taking the cream :nope: It obviously works though. My mistake was taking it when I have no blood work evidence of a prog. defficiency in luteal phase. Although it's natural, it can clearly do some harm. My advice is...don't take it unless you know forsure your prog. is really low. It's not a 'give it a go 'cus it doesn't hurt' kinda thing. I wonder how long it will take to wash the excess prog. out of my system and get back to normal healthy cycles again. oh poo, what have I done? 

Any advice?


----------



## CJSG1977

groovygrl said:


> :wacko::flower: hiya
> 
> I'm new to this thread, hope you ladies don't mind if I jump in to ask for some advice and to share my experience with progesterone cream?
> 
> Okay, here goes. I was very inspired by some ladies here on B&B that led me to read and research estrogen dominance and natural prog. cream use. i have only had one MMC in my TTC #1 journey but I am older and understood that more often than not, we become prog. difficient and estrogen dominant. I bought the bio identical natural prog. cream at a health food store in the states and started using a pea sized amount 2 x a day. I started on CD 17 after I believed I had OV'd 3 days prior. No problems or issues at all, in fact I didn't get sore heavy bbs or PMS symptoms, which I thought was great! Problem came when no AF showed either. I started POAS from CD 27 right through to CD 35 - all BFN and oh crap! what has happened to my 'spot on' 28day cycles :shrug: Okay, as it has been said here, I understood that the small amount of prog. ingested should not prevent AF but... Anyhoo, I asked around in another thread and it was suggested to comnpletely stop using the cream to bring on AF. I did another pg. test (CD 35) to be sure - BFN and then quit using the cream. AF didn't start but I promptly OV'd. I mean almost instantly had profuse wet CM and then the tell tale OV ache/pain on one side (right side this time.) Of course DH and I started BD'ing and that brings me to now. I am CD 42 OR, 6 DPO. WTF? :wacko: I have extremely sore nipples and I'm nauseous but I think it's from wacked out hormones. Just in case though, I have started using the cream again BUT... only once a day. I don't want to prevent a healthy implantation if we caught the eggie last week by dropping off the prog. I supplemented with BUT...I don't want to prevent AF for another month and dump more prog. into my system (further complicate my new hormonal imbalance.)
> 
> AAAARGH! I honestly wish I never started taking the cream :nope: It obviously works though. My mistake was taking it when I have no blood work evidence of a prog. defficiency in luteal phase. Although it's natural, it can clearly do some harm. My advice is...don't take it unless you know forsure your prog. is really low. It's not a 'give it a go 'cus it doesn't hurt' kinda thing. I wonder how long it will take to wash the excess prog. out of my system and get back to normal healthy cycles again. oh poo, what have I done?
> 
> Any advice?


Using prog cream before you ovulate will trick your body into thinking it has already done so because progesterone is only in the body from ovulation to af, then it is less than one. It seems to me that you didnt in fact ov and that is why as soon as you stopped taking it you went into your fertile phase of your cycle. I nearly made the same mistake as I thought I was ov early, but the cream never came in time, so I kept using the OPK's and realised that I in fact ov when I was supposed to 6 days later.

In addition if you have bfn's when af is due and a couple of days later I would absolutely stop using the cream as although it may not, it can as you experienced prevent af from starting. I started using the cream at 3 DPO to be sure that I had ov. AF for me is due the 18th. If I test neg then I will stop the cream on the 20th if she doesnt come.

I do agree that unless you know for sure that you shouldn't use it, however many women do use it for 3 weeks of there cycle because its uses go way beyond aiding conception and its effects can be very positive. I mc last month and progesterone levels were too low to sustain the pregnancy, because implantation cant happen effectively.

Also you only need a 1/4 to a half a teaspoon off the cream...maybe you were using too much, just a thought.

I hope you get your bfp hun!!!! GL! :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo AF is a day late and my temps are still high they dropped a little this morning but will have to see what they do tommorow. If AF doesnt show up by mid afternoon monday i will call my doc for betas cause of my history with late :bfp:'s i dont want to risk loosing another when i know what my problem is and hopefully he may just start me on progesterone to be safe


----------



## heart tree

Ruskie, I hope there is a bean in there! Good idea to get betas if AF doesn't show up. Keep us updated. 

Groovygrl, I will only use the cream once I absolutely know I have ovulated. The only real way to verify that is by charting your temperature. Once I've had 3 days of high temps and they coincide with a positive OPK, then I start my progesterone cream. I have never had a problem with it. Like CJ, I start the cream on 3DPO. Also, like CJ said, the cream will delay ovulation if used before you ovulate. Sounds like that is what you did. I use mine to lengthen my luteal phase even though my progesterone levels have come back normal. It did increase mine from 9-10 days to 12-13 days.


----------



## groovygrl

best of luck Ruskie, hope it's all about BFP at the end of the week!

Thank you for your responses CJ and Heart tree.I am so very sorry for your recent losses. :hugs: I also suspected what you suggest. I have always had OV pain and tell tale CM on or around day 14. Last month I didn't have the pain and went ahead and started on day 17 thinking I was starting cream approx. 3 DPO. I clearly need to be careful re: my denial of an anovulatory cycle. I had only been using a pea size (less than 1/8th teaspoon 2 x a day) so on the conservative side of things but...it is strong stuff. OR, I'm really sensitive 'cus it prevented ovulation and AF - some pretty serious changes. I would only continue to use it if I was verifying OV with OPK's (can't accurately temp. cus I do approx. 6 overnight long- haul flights a month for work) Please don't get me wrong, I strongly believe/agree that for some women prog. cream will make all the difference in the world towards ensuring a healthy pregnancy. I only wanted to make the point that just because you can buy it in a health food store and it's called 'natural' you can't afford to be lazy or careless with its use, like I was! 

have a good week and healthy, speedy BFP's ladies! xo, Donna


----------



## heart tree

It's a really good point you make groovy. There are lots of things we can buy in stores that can mess with our cycle. We really need to do research before we try a product. I don't think the cream is a miracle cure, but for some women it can be beneficial. I agree, if you use it again, make sure you get a positive OPK first. Good luck!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well still no AF shes 2 days late now and no :bfp: :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Ruskie, it doesn't mean you are out as you know. Are you going to get betas?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ya my doc did bloods this morning still no sign of af i had the tiniest bit of red blood earlier almost like a pin pric on my finger i think i knicked my cervix. Ill know the results tommorow :thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well 10 DPO today and it seems all these symptoms do NOT mean I am pregnant as I had a :bfn: on a test which measure 10mIU and it doesnt get more sensitive than that on a hpt. And even if I am pregnant it means the progesterone hasn't worked either cause I would have picked up some hormone by now surely!

I just want to :cry: So much for my b'day present. Not testing again. I wont put myself through this after last month, I'll just wait for the :witch: now. GL to all those still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well that tiny bit of blood turned out to be AF i guess if my test does come back positive in the morning ill have to ask the doc about putting me on progesterone after ovulation instead of when i get a positive hpt:cry:


----------



## heart tree

Sorry CJ and Ruskie. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

CJ and Ruskie - it sucks!!!!!

I had my test yesterday and just waiting for the results now.

Feeling very sick at 9dpo but not getting hopes up as I think it's just one of my low Prog symptoms!!!

Also, do any of you chart? Mine temps are much lower than they were this time last year and the rise after OV is also much less obvious - it's there but it's less than it was. Is that just another symptom??


----------



## CJSG1977

Your temps should go up after ov. The norm from just before af to ov is around 97.6 to 97.9. If its lower there could be a reason for it. For me it was my thyroid levels. I have been treated for underactive for 9 years but I never knew about the temp side till I started charting and twice in the last 18 months my dosage has been increased. When my thyroid is normal it is where it should be and going up to 98.1 to 98.9. Then I have a triphasic pattern if conceived and it will go up to anything like 99.3!

Low temps doesnt mean there is a problem but if you are seeing a doc or specialist I would mention it after you have temped for a while longer.

What were the bloods for hun if your only 9 DPO?? I tested neg at 10 DPO for pregnancy. Implantation can happen as late as 12DPO!

GL hun x


----------



## Melmel59

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi girls I am in the same boat. I am also in the process of miscarrying number 6!
> 
> My doctor is useless and said he knows nothing about progesterone levels and has referred me to gynae which has a 6 month wait! My levels were 42 a weeks last monday when I was just under 5 weeks pregnant. My hcg was already negligble, but with low progesterone thats hardly surprising! He wouldnt prescribe supplements so I am thinking of buying the cream which you can self medicate with, as its natural my gp said he cant see a problem with it. But it will of course effect any blood results if I do get pregnant.
> 
> My head is in a spin and I dont feel like I am getting any help. I am certain my problem is progesterone, because early miscarriage can happen because the uterine wall has not been prepared for implantaion. Progesterone prepares it...so surely if early miscarriage is happening it doesnt take rocket science to realise that that is the problem. Keep me posted if you find anything out! Thinking of you both!


A 42 for progesterone at 5 weeks is a really GOOD number. 9-47 is the average for first trimester. You were already in the upper high range. With my last 2 successfull pregnancies, my progesterone was between 23 and 26 between 4-1/2 and 5 weeks. 

Just wanted to comment so you could see if it may be something else--I'm totally not the doctor, though. I hope you find answers and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Melmel59

And, btw, I seem to always be in a hurry and I didn't notice this thread was 6 pages. Didn't mean to intrude-sorry. I'm just like a lot of other women looking for answers to miscarriages. 

My heart truly goes out to all of you. Prayers for BFP's with a bundle at the end of 9 months for all of you!:winkwink:


----------



## moonmama

Melmel59 said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I am in the same boat. I am also in the process of miscarrying number 6!
> 
> My doctor is useless and said he knows nothing about progesterone levels and has referred me to gynae which has a 6 month wait! My levels were 42 a weeks last monday when I was just under 5 weeks pregnant. My hcg was already negligble, but with low progesterone thats hardly surprising! He wouldnt prescribe supplements so I am thinking of buying the cream which you can self medicate with, as its natural my gp said he cant see a problem with it. But it will of course effect any blood results if I do get pregnant.
> 
> My head is in a spin and I dont feel like I am getting any help. I am certain my problem is progesterone, because early miscarriage can happen because the uterine wall has not been prepared for implantaion. Progesterone prepares it...so surely if early miscarriage is happening it doesnt take rocket science to realise that that is the problem. Keep me posted if you find anything out! Thinking of you both!
> 
> 
> A 42 for progesterone at 5 weeks is a really GOOD number. 9-47 is the average for first trimester. You were already in the upper high range. With my last 2 successfull pregnancies, my progesterone was between 23 and 26 between 4-1/2 and 5 weeks.
> 
> Just wanted to comment so you could see if it may be something else--I'm totally not the doctor, though. I hope you find answers and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:Click to expand...

Can I just say it depends on whether your progesterone levels are read in nmols/l or ng/ml which is the levels you see mostly online. My levels were measured in nmols/l and I mistakingly went by the normal ranges i found online which were completly different untill someone on bnb pointed out my mistake! You have to do some conversion to work out what it is in ng/ml. Its best to find out what units of measurement your path lab use


----------



## CJSG1977

My doctor told me that the hospital said that it had to be over 68 to be viable! Which is ridiculous! You may be right moonmama I'm not sure what the measurement was, I will check when I next see him. I'm waiting for my date to see the FS now, could be 4-5 months but hopefully they will see my case as urgent as I have had 6 miscarriages now all at the same stage. I'm seeing a different one to last time which I am happy about as I felt she believed I didnt need help because I can conceive.

Either way, whatever the measurement was the hospital said not viable, which peed me right off cause a different hospital treated my niece the same week as me hers was 9.8 and they did all they could to help her cause they said between 10 and 15 at 4-5 weeks was good enough to try help her. She still lost it but it was more complicated than just prog levels.

I'm 10 DPO today and tested negative so I'm on a downer and had some major tears over my losses, I think going back trying straight away eased some pain temporarily and now its back to bite me on the bum.

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## groovygrl

Ah CJ :hugs:

yup it's really hard, I know. Do some really special things for yourself right now. body/mind/spirit connection really spins sometimes. The initial first few cycles after MC are the worst. The thing is...it's just so possible. You're not out yet but while you wait to test again...eat your favorite things, see/talk to your favorite people, rent your favorite DVD, buy yourself a wee treat - even just a new lippy (instead of spending $ on three or four HPT's) only use one -the day after AF due.

hugs!


----------



## thumbshoes

New to the post and want to jump in:

I've had 3 losses... the first was an ectopic in Oct 08. Since then I've had early miscarriages around 6 weeks in Jan 10 and again April 10. My GYN has prescribed me 100mg progesterone to use once a day 2DPO until AF or 12 wk pregnant, also 1 baby aspirin a day. I've been using it for the last 4 cycles and haven't got my BFP yet. I'm hoping when I do it will be sticky one but I'm so afraid it won&#8217;t be!

My GYN didn&#8217;t do any tests for blood clotting issues&#8230; just said they are expensive and usually they just prescribe the baby aspirin and it doesn&#8217;t hurt to just take it&#8230; so take it!

My last PG my progesterone levels were REALLY good but the HCG count was low. So, I&#8217;m not sure if the progesterone is really going to help much. I did have a problem with spotting from 5DPO to AF and that has gone away with the use of progesterone so I&#8217;m hoping my issue has been implantation and that this will help. 

Right now I&#8217;m approximately 11DPO and holding back on testing. When do you ladies think I should try a test?

I'm eager to hear some positive experiences with progesterone...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my blood test came back negative so my period was late my doctor said probly because i ovulated 2 days late he said my progesterone still would have been low so he said lets see you get a positive hpt and then if you dont make it to your period before loosing it hes going to start me on progesterone after ovulation so now its a waiting game to see what happens hopefully i get a :bfp: this cycle or the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

groovygrl said:


> Ah CJ :hugs:
> 
> yup it's really hard, I know. Do some really special things for yourself right now. body/mind/spirit connection really spins sometimes. The initial first few cycles after MC are the worst. The thing is...it's just so possible. You're not out yet but while you wait to test again...eat your favorite things, see/talk to your favorite people, rent your favorite DVD, buy yourself a wee treat - even just a new lippy (instead of spending $ on three or four HPT's) only use one -the day after AF due.
> 
> hugs!

You are sooo right. The other day I nearly bought yet MORE tests and I thought no, I dont want my life to be like that. Its my birthday friday and I intend on spoiling myself rotten. I bought myself some individual lashes (I love them LOL) to wear out on friday. And this afternoon I had a couple of hours with a really good friend and just one vodka and coke while we played with my new kitten. Easy to feel normal then, for a while.

:hugs:


----------



## Chilli

CJ- glad to hear you're feeling a bit better hun! I have the same thing every month at around 10-11dpo - the stress is too much sometimes and I spend thurs morning (now) moping about tearful when my DD is at preschool instead of being constructive. It's the only time I get to let it go so I guess I can allow myslef that.

My tests were 21 day tests for progesterone level.

Thumbshoes and Mel mel - welcome and sorry you have found yourselves here:hugs:

I started accupuncture again last night - very expensive, but I want to spend a few months throwing everything at it and then I'm gonna give up and get on with my life - I can't do this forever and I'm missing enjoying my DD growing up:cry:


----------



## CJSG1977

Chilli said:


> CJ- glad to hear you're feeling a bit better hun! I have the same thing every month at around 10-11dpo - the stress is too much sometimes and I spend thurs morning (now) moping about tearful when my DD is at preschool instead of being constructive. It's the only time I get to let it go so I guess I can allow myslef that.
> 
> My tests were 21 day tests for progesterone level.
> 
> Thumbshoes and Mel mel - welcome and sorry you have found yourselves here:hugs:
> 
> I started accupuncture again last night - very expensive, but I want to spend a few months throwing everything at it and then I'm gonna give up and get on with my life - I can't do this forever and I'm missing enjoying my DD growing up:cry:

Sounds like you are doing everything you can right now hun, but dont give up just yet! Its always when we least expect it :hugs:

I did have a bad couple of days, I'm 12 DPO today and have had no desire to test again as I know it will be negative. Hopefully next month it wont hurt so much getting a bfn (bit of distance from the mc might help).

I'm testing tomorrow cause its my birthday and I am going out tomorrow night. I wouldnt want to drink if I was pregnant. But I doubt it will be positive as with my last pg I didnt get a bfp till after af was due. At least I'll be doing right though.

How was the acupuncture? What is it designed to stimulate??

And dont miss a single second with your daughter hun!!!! xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks CJ. Like I said... a little bit longer.
Hope you had a fab birthday tomorrow and at least you'll be bale to have a drink if it is a BFN. I haven't touched alcohol for months and I'd love a bottle of wine right now!

The accupuncture was actually quite painful (i'd forgotten how it can be) particularly around my ankles where it makes my whole foot fizz. She's great the lady who does is, she listens really well to the issues and then does a treatment dependant on what you tell her and where you are in your cycle. She was trying to balance my hormones, calm my mind and lower my FSH levels long term. I got pg within 2 months with her last time so it's worth the money.
Anyhow, another day with DD tomorrow - going to look at potential schools, so let's hope things look brighter in the morning


----------



## CJSG1977

I'd not drink ever again if it meant I could have a little bambino. Had years to party :haha: But I will if its bfn!

Sounds like the treatments are intriguing! I have FX for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hello all, how are you?

Here's a bit of interesting news, I had accupuncture on wed as some of you know, since then my temp has shot up from 36.77 to 36.97 which is much more like it was before when I charted. Also my symptoms of low prog (sore boobs etc) have lessened. I'm trying not to get excited and convince myslef that a triphasic pattern is down to pg as I never had it before, but I am excited the accu seems to have made a positive difference... yipee, feeling a bit hopeful again fo rthe future. According to graph I am 9dpo and Bd'd night before OV (I thought I was 11 dpo)


----------



## Chilli

Ok so i got my results from 21 day test - except it was 19 days - my level was 30.3 - so what do you think? She told me it was on the low ide but not too bad?? Have had an excellent month as far as symptoms of low prog concerned, especially since accupunture - do you think levels change month to month? Doc wants me to do another test next month and will try to get it on right day this time!!


----------



## moonmama

Hi ladies,
I saw my consultant today following my 4th mc and he said next time he'd give me fragmin injections plus baby asperin and hcg injections (pregnyl) again but not progesterone. The hcg injections are supposed to boost the bodies own ability to produce progesterone but it didnt work last time so not sure what difference adding fragmin and asperin will make:shrug:. Any thoughts anyone? x


----------



## CJSG1977

Apparently having an hcg shot is like mimicking the body's leutenizing hormone so it helps with ov....and then its meant to trigger the body making progesterone (which is what LH would do...)

https://www.ehow.com/how-does_5748146_do-shots-affect-progesterone-level_.html

Baby aspirin and fragmin are blood thinners...they prevent clots. Have they suggested you have a blood clotting disorder?? I was tested and they came back negative and I've had 6 mc's.

Its very hard to diagnose the causes for early miscarriage and it is usually down to something hormonal or a defect in the sperm or egg...so they seem to look at hcg and progesterone 1st as thats most common.

I have looked a lot in to progesterone and I have bought the natural cream. But I have since read that if there are low levels of progesterone it can be because the pregnancy was not viable and its the body's way of ending the pregnancy, but like me you've had multiple so I would certainly question why he is not giving it to you. Request bloods at CD21 for progesterone....they should be up by then and can determine that ov has happened. (But again like me you know you ov caus eyou can conceive...)

It will do you no harm to take as he has prescribed. But if it doesnt work I would question it more.

GL x


----------



## moonmama

Thanks CJ, 
all tests after the 3rd mc came back normal so dont think they think its clotting disorder. He said he was taking a pragmatic approach and treating me as if I was tested positive to elevated uNKcells but without actually testing because its expensive, invasive etc. I'm a bit confused about this though as they usually treat immune issues with steroids and LIT or IVIg etc. He said he didnt want to try steroids 'yet' so presumably I have to have a 5th miscarriage first! :dohh:.


----------



## Chilli

I'm sorry moonmama . i don't know much about those tests, but sounds like he's very keen to help which is an unusual bonus


----------



## CJSG1977

Isnt prednisolone used to treat those with high uNK cells???? I dont know much but what he is giving you are blood thinners...doesnt make sense. Seems he is messing you about. I am seeing a specialist very soon so when I go I will ask, maybe the answers will help us both.

I'm not familiar with LIT or IVIg, will look them up.x


----------



## moonmama

Thanks chilli- its hard to explain really. Without sounding ungrateful it feels like he's just trying any old thing! Like CJ said- its an odd combination of drugs to give me when I tested negative for the clotting disorders! unless anyone else can shed some light? Thanks CJ- I appreciate you doing some digging! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Chilli said:


> Ok so i got my results from 21 day test - except it was 19 days - my level was 30.3 - so what do you think? She told me it was on the low ide but not too bad?? Have had an excellent month as far as symptoms of low prog concerned, especially since accupunture - do you think levels change month to month? Doc wants me to do another test next month and will try to get it on right day this time!!

30.3 doesnt seem low at all most doctor consider low less then 15 so i think thats a great level mine was 10.2 at day 21 :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Ruskie - i discovered I was pg Ruskie which accounts for the high levels - now just playing the waiting, hoping game!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats great hun !!!! Are they going to put you on progesterone ??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i took my first dose of prometirum last night all it did was make tired and i had lots of watery cm today and some mild cramping i hope this is normal!


----------



## moonmama

Dont think I said congrats Ruskie- so got every thing crossed for you!

Whats happening with you chilli? 

:hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Not a lot thank goodness - Ruskie you're just behind me, that's great. I haven't been prescribed anything as never got to get a test without being pg so don't know if actually low or not. But all seems well, symptoms are there enough for me to feel pg which is reasssuring -I'm so exhausted! Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping this one sticks


----------



## moonmama

Chilli said:


> Not a lot thank goodness - Ruskie you're just behind me, that's great. I haven't been prescribed anything as never got to get a test without being pg so don't know if actually low or not. But all seems well, symptoms are there enough for me to feel pg which is reasssuring -I'm so exhausted! Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping this one sticks

Yay! so pleased for you! when I read your thread wasnt sure if I was reading it right!


----------



## Chilli

Thanks moon mama - i suppose I'm a bit reluctant to admit it in case it all goes wrong again. how are things with you?


----------



## moonmama

Its so sad that you cant allow yourself to be excited because of past disappointments! I hope you have the confidence to get a ticker soon :hugs:

I'm ok thanks, 9dpo but nothing exciting to report here 

How are the other pregnant ladies who posted on here?


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats great news Chilli! I hope that you feel confident enough to put a ticker up soon. I understand how you feel though.

I hope everyone else is ok.

AFM I'm CD18 and have had positive OPK's since CD13!!! Today the test line was way darker than the control line so I am assuming that OV still has not happened. My temp is 97.8 still so I dont know whats going on. I've never ov this late! And it means my LP will not be long enough if I do conceive cause my cycle is always 28 days! So I dont know what to do now. I cant help but think that using the progesterone cream last month has messed my standard cycle up! But that means I'll have to use the cream this month or I wont have a long enough luteal phase. Which also means my cycle this month will be over 32 days! Maybe longer....which could also mean an even later ov next month. I am pissed at myself cause I am seeing the specialist on the 26th Oct and I have screwed my body up so she wont be able to understand my body for real. Unless it isnt the cream and my body just screwed itself up! Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Chilli

Oh CJS - our bodies are our own worst enemies sometimes aren't they! Hope yours gives you a nice surprise soon.

I'm not getting a ticker until 9 week scan which I'm having trouble organising - hospital NEVER return my call - so much for the caring profession! Anyway 2 weeks to go hopefully. I just found it so painful to cancel everything last time that I'm not starting it this time. Excitement is not a word I'm able to associate with pg anymore - fear and sadness yes - let's hope this is the one that proves me wrong!

Moon mama I had always known when pg with all previous pgs, but this one was a real shocker so you never know.... 

OMG just got called by gynae while writing - he's going to organise me a scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## moonmama

chilli its awful feeling like that during pregnancy - have you been able to tell anyone your news yet? Really pleased you got your scan date- you must keep us posted! :hugs:

CJ really sorry your cycle is so mucked up! That would really annoy me too- I started the cream a few days ago but I'm a bit worried about it messing me up too. Do you think you'll carry on using it?


----------



## CJSG1977

I think I'll have too this cycle at least cause I need to make sure that my luteal phase is long enough. Dumb thing is I did a pregnancy test on CB digital and it said not pregnant which is fine... but I opened it up and there was a faint blue line...I thought evaps were gray but someone told me there are 2 lines on those.... I NEVER knew that. I am just trying to find an explanation for so many positive OPK's and no ov!!

I'm sure you'll be ok hun. This is the cycle after my first normal af so maybe I am just off......


----------



## moonmama

Are you going to do another test CJ? It does seem odd that your Opks are so strong!

Can I pick someones brain about this progesterone cream? When do you stop taking it prior to AF? I cant work out if its actually working on me at all - I was expecting my post ov temps to be higher than they used to be but if anything they're lower. The only thing is I dont have sore boobs or spotting like I normally do but usually sore boobs is strong sign of pregnancy for me so can rule that out too:growlmad:


----------



## CJSG1977

I found the cream eased symptoms....so thats normal. My temp was no different and also dropped the following cycle. I would stop using the cream 4-6 days before your due on cause it can make you late.

I've done another OPK and its just as dark today... I think I have a clotted follicle cause I am in crippling pain. If it doesnt rectify by friday I will have to go to the hospital cause I have ovarian cysts, so if it doesnt rupture it could keep growing. I have been told that the Clear Blues always have 2 lines on them.... I did a different test and it was negative so not preggers...


----------



## moonmama

Thanks for the info CJ- I had better stop taking it now then!!

Def sounds like you need to get checked out!! Hope whatever is happening to you settles down soon!


----------



## Chilli

CJS and moonmama - left a reply to you both the other day which isn't here for some reason so don't know if you read it!!??

Hope things sort themselves out for you CJS - keep us posted!

Moonmama I've also read that you should stop just before AF is due, not sure what you should do if get BFP though?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Chilli!!!! How are you hun?? Never saw your message I dont think....

It takes a few days for the levels to drop so that should cover the interim while waiting to find out if you have a bfp. Otherwise you will be permanently changing your cycles if you keep taking it. The 2WW would be the 3WW lol.


----------



## moonmama

hi chilli- dont think I read any post - what did it say?!

How are you? How is everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

I can't really remember exactly what it said - just answering you both.

I'm sooooo tired it's crazy. Oh has been away so dd woke me up at 3 to go to the loo, couldn't sleep and had to get up at 4 to eat a banana! So I guess that's a good sign?? have scan in 2 weeks as previous losses before that so getting very anxious.

any news???


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless you Chilli! A rather interrupted night then. So bananas are your thing then??? LOL. I am not sure whats going on with me. I had 7 days of positive OPK's and didnt think I had.... but nonetheless my temp has gone up to 98.6! This morning I had a nosebleed! Whats that about...I never have nosebleeds and cant even remember when I had one last??! LOADS of creamy CM (and so much I thought I was bleeding but it wasnt tmi sorry) Felt very nauseous, headache, hot flush, slightly sensitive boobs...peeing a lot. But I dont understand how I could have these symptoms if I only ovulated 4 days ago....maybe 5. I have started using the progesterone cream today but af is due on the 22nd so I will only use it for 3 days so that she will come on time if I am not preggers.

Good luck with the scan Chilli, you will be fine darling! You just keep eating them bananas :haha:


----------



## moonmama

chilli I can totally see where your coming from with being anxious about scan - it would be so nice if you could hibernate untill scan day so didnt have to go through that awful wait!:hugs: sending you tons of pma! 

CJ so you cant even blame your symptoms on the progesterone cream?! how weird! i'm beginning to go off it- 14dpo and still no sign of AF making her way- that is unheard of for me so its got to be the bloody cream! I stopped taking it on 10dpo but thats obviously too late? Anyway BFN so want the witch to hurry up!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh moonmama!! Gutted hunni! You may just be a day or two late if its the cream making you late cause you have stopped it. Because I ovulated late and I dont know how long my cycle will be I am going to only use the cream for 3 days which will hopefully be around when implantation should happen...we'll see if it does the trick. Hope the witch or a BFP turns up hun...preferably the latter!


----------



## moonmama

Thanks CJ - feel like I've dabbled with something I shouldnt have and am now learning my lesson! My temps gone down to what they should be for AF to come so I know I'm not pregnant so I've just got to wait... something I'm not very good at :haha: 

Why do you think you ovulated so late this cycle? Is that normal for you? You must've been worn out by the time you actually ov'd! :blush:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your support girls - hibernation sounds great, but about 8 months would be great - wake me up for labour!!!!!

CJS I hate the way our bodies torment us with the confusing things they do - still got my fingers crossed for you though. have you done a test?

Moonmama - BFN sucks!!! Maybe you're destined to waddle about through next summer with your bump:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Moonmama!!!! :hug: I'm sorry this wasnt your BFP!!!! But I am glad that at least the witch isnt going to delay you. Has your temp gone right down??? Have you had a dip yet this month?? Check your temp till af definitely shows!! I know its late for implantation but stranger things have happened.

LOL at Chilli....8 months hibernation. But I see why you would want to hide away and be kept safe.

I am using the cream 2 more days and then stopping. AF was due 22nd but I ov'd around 13th / 14th, I would expect af the 28th. But I have the sorest boobies ever and thats usually af sign. But with the nosebleed the other day I just dont know WHAT is going on. Moonmama I am sure I had a clotted follicle. I've had one before so know the pain. It means the egg cant be released so my body kept producing LH to help with OV, hence 7 days of positives on an OPK.

Chilli I tested saturday... dumb me...it was neg :cry: I'll just wait it out. I am seeing the FS next week so this might be the last month I am allowed to try depending on what they order me to do.


----------



## moonmama

Thanks CJ- all sorted now the blob witch arrived sunday afternoon so cd3 already! So raring to again, making DH take some time off during mating season otherwise we wont see each other! :haha: . Got my fingers crossed for you - sore boobs is a real preg sign for me!

hope everyone is ok?


----------



## salb10

Hi ladies, I've only just come across this thread although i know it was started a couple of months ago.

I'm just in the process of my 3rd MC so am in the same situation as u all. 

I'm finally getting an appt to see a FS, but we have to abstain from TTC for 3 months which sucks!! :dohh:

But until that appt in Jan, it would seem i'll be tested for nothing.

Did you have to ask your GP's to test u for progesterone levels etc? or did they offer? 
Not sure if FS will check that anyway or if i could go to docs for these other tests to be done whilst i wait for my proper appt?


----------



## CJSG1977

salb10 said:


> Hi ladies, I've only just come across this thread although i know it was started a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'm just in the process of my 3rd MC so am in the same situation as u all.
> 
> I'm finally getting an appt to see a FS, but we have to abstain from TTC for 3 months which sucks!! :dohh:
> 
> But until that appt in Jan, it would seem i'll be tested for nothing.
> 
> Did you have to ask your GP's to test u for progesterone levels etc? or did they offer?
> Not sure if FS will check that anyway or if i could go to docs for these other tests to be done whilst i wait for my proper appt?


I'm so sorry you are going through this hun!!!! :hugs: Who told you that you have to abstain?? Thats rubbish. They all seem to advise 3 month break but straight after a mc is your most fertile time. If you are up to it then maybe wait one cycle??

They wont do bloods because they believe it can take 3 months for bloods to go back to normal. Cant you demand they check progesterone now? Although its probably too late. Wat you can do is just ask your GP to do CD21 day bloods to test progetserone but all that will do is show if you ovulated. The FS doesnt have to do that. And unfortunately it wont be the first thing the FS look at either. They will look at clotting diseases, thyroid problems and chromosomes....least thats what I got. I have been re-referred and my appointment is next week. I can let you know what they say. I hope you feel better hun.


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Moonmama!!!!! CD3 :dance: Glad that your in a new cycle. Maybe stop the cream at 7-8DPO next time babe. :hugs:

Sore boobs is usually an AF sign for me but I have been told the luteal phase never changes even if you ov late so I hopes its a pg sign. FF says that I ov'd thursday which I dont agree with but I never bed down that day cause I was in so much pain after trying to ov. I will be testing the 28th if witch doesnt come but my FS appointment is the 26th :dance: I'm nervous though.


----------



## moonmama

hi salb! really sorry for your losses- Like cj said I doubt they will automatically test for progesterone issues , my tests were all fairly basic and my FS wont entertain the prog issue even though I asked. Have you found the recurrent miscarriage thread on the loss section? There are lots of ladies on there who have been through this too :hugs:

CJ I really am pathetic with all that whinging I was doing!:blush:- looking back on my chart now it looks text book with 14day luteal phase! I think because I'm used to having a short LP and loads of symptoms of AF impending it was just so different this month I couldnt believe AF came without pmt! What are you hoping to get out of your FS appt? Are you asking for more testing? :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

moonmama said:


> hi salb! really sorry for your losses- Like cj said I doubt they will automatically test for progesterone issues , my tests were all fairly basic and my FS wont entertain the prog issue even though I asked. Have you found the recurrent miscarriage thread on the loss section? There are lots of ladies on there who have been through this too :hugs:
> 
> CJ I really am pathetic with all that whinging I was doing!:blush:- looking back on my chart now it looks text book with 14day luteal phase! I think because I'm used to having a short LP and loads of symptoms of AF impending it was just so different this month I couldnt believe AF came without pmt! What are you hoping to get out of your FS appt? Are you asking for more testing? :hugs:

Ahhhh I see so you LP has been shorter...well success there then. And your not whinging chickedy!!! Its what I am here for! The first month I used the cream my symptoms pretty much were non existent before af... So maybe stick with the cream then!!!

Well I have to check if my FS knows my full history and knows what tests I have had so far. I am ABSOLUTELY going to ask for more tests. I know one of the first will be a scan which is daft cause I have had soooooo many!!! But the last was 18 months ago. After that I dont know what comes. I will quiz her about progesterone and explain I am using the cream. And I am going to enquire about NK Cells too and see if they will test for that. I have an underactive thyroid and sometime problems with that can be because the body attacks the thyroid and tries to kill it because it thinks its an alien object to the body...maybe if thats the case I am having the same problem down below...who knows??

I am going with this months chart because its standard for the last 3 months (apart from pregnancy month which was obviously triphasic and MANY different symptoms). Also I can tell her I take EPO, Pregnacare with Folic Acid, cut down on drink, dont smoke, eat really well and have about 6 hours exercise a week walking the dog! On top I have preseed, progesterone cream and OPK's! I doubt she can say my lifestyle is causing my problems. Chris has cut smoking by half, drinking by 2 3rds and is also taking vitamins. He walks the dog obviously and eats what I give him haha. But not as many veg as I would like. I am all clear for blood clotting diseases, we both have normal chromosomes and my thyroid is managed right now as I am having regular blood tests.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## moonmama

CJ sounds like your incredibly organised! I just go along to these appt and kick myself afterwards for forgetting questions I'd planned! Cant wait to hear how you get on anyway! I would still love to have the NKC tests but simply cant afford it atm! I have underactive thyroid too and been treated for about 13 years but its well controlled with medication so wasnt thought to be a factor in my case.

I am definatly going to try the cream again because my DH commented today that he didnt need to sleep with crucifix under his pillow at all this month! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

When was your last blood test?? You may feel ok but your thyoid could be borderline...and that would have an impact!

I dont know if organised is the right word for me LOL. Just desperate :haha: I've had 3 years to think about it!!! I dont even know if they will test me for NK Cells..... will have to see. And I will defo tell you what happens!!!


----------



## moonmama

CJSG1977 said:


> When was your last blood test?? You may feel ok but your thyoid could be borderline...and that would have an impact!
> 
> I dont know if organised is the right word for me LOL. Just desperate :haha: I've had 3 years to think about it!!! I dont even know if they will test me for NK Cells..... will have to see. And I will defo tell you what happens!!!

Had my thyroid tested as part of the RMC tests after the 3rd one and they came back fine and I had them tested whilst I was pregnant last time but I still had a mc so really not thinking its that! I think with me its immune issues because they happen earlier and earlier each time- just frustrating that no treatment options available in southwest!


----------



## CJSG1977

That is so blimmin frustrating!!! So whats going to happen with you now then hunni??? You sound like me....they just dont BLOODY HELP!! :hug:


----------



## salb10

CJSG1977 said:


> salb10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've only just come across this thread although i know it was started a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'm just in the process of my 3rd MC so am in the same situation as u all.
> 
> I'm finally getting an appt to see a FS, but we have to abstain from TTC for 3 months which sucks!! :dohh:
> 
> But until that appt in Jan, it would seem i'll be tested for nothing.
> 
> Did you have to ask your GP's to test u for progesterone levels etc? or did they offer?
> Not sure if FS will check that anyway or if i could go to docs for these other tests to be done whilst i wait for my proper appt?
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this hun!!!! :hugs: Who told you that you have to abstain?? Thats rubbish. They all seem to advise 3 month break but straight after a mc is your most fertile time. If you are up to it then maybe wait one cycle??
> 
> They wont do bloods because they believe it can take 3 months for bloods to go back to normal. Cant you demand they check progesterone now? Although its probably too late. Wat you can do is just ask your GP to do CD21 day bloods to test progetserone but all that will do is show if you ovulated. The FS doesnt have to do that. And unfortunately it wont be the first thing the FS look at either. They will look at clotting diseases, thyroid problems and chromosomes....least thats what I got. I have been re-referred and my appointment is next week. I can let you know what they say. I hope you feel better hun.Click to expand...

thank you :hugs:

it was the nurse we saw after the scan who offered us the FS appt but said he'll only see us if we have been un-preggo for 3 months...:nope:

i was wondering if i could be sneaky and at least try this month and just not tell him if i mc again so he could still test me in jan :winkwink:

if i DID get preg, and then lost it, and they knew, i would have to wait another 3 months from then for tests:dohh:

i'm soooo impatient being told to wait is like torture:growlmad:
but i guess if i get some answers at the end of it, it will be worth it.

I was wondering, my periods are very short, they are regular almost down to the hour, but i have one day of heavy to medium, followed by maybe 2-3 spotting (sorry for tmi).... i was wondering if this means that there's not much there for the baby to implant into or get noursihment from?:wacko:
Anybody heard of this causing a problem before?:shrug:

My 2 worst worries from the tests are either that theres something wrong with our chromosomes, and its unfixable, or that theres nothing wrong at all, which means i have no help getting pg, and maybe have to mc time and time again..... i mean, i guess i would have some comfort from knowing there is a problem, and i can take something to fix it- iykwim?:wacko:

I'm so sorry for all your losses ladies, :cry: , its so unfair
I'd probably be in a nut house if it wasn't for all the ppl on here and all your help :hugs:
Deffo would like to hear how u all get on with tests etc, as my docs seem a but clueless at the best of times, it'd be good for me to know what others are getting done so i can pass on some subtle hints when i go see them! :haha:

thank u again xx


----------



## Chilli

Wow - have i been gone long or have you just been busy!!??

Salb - I had the same wait this year and it almost killed me - but you HAVE to do it or you'll just end up back where you started. It helped me to think that in 3 months time they might have some solution to prevent you losing another LO and that had to be worth the wait!

CJS - your list made me laugh in a sympathetic way because I think mine is even longer... we will do ANYTHING to get what we want in the end!

Moonmama - sounds like the cream is working for you then? Fingers x'd for this cycle.

I've had a couple of worrying days with symptoms dropping completely yesterday but picking up a bit today so not giving up yet. Scan on thursday at 9 weeks - pray for me!


----------



## CJSG1977

Salb that is a personal choice for you, I mean you could try again.... and if you got pregnant you could say it was unplanned... from a blood test point of view it can effect things but I dont even know why because if there is no hcg then there should be no problem. If it was me and I mc again I would very likely lie, because after 6 mc's I just want the help whatever!! They wont just leave you to keep miscarrying hun. They will keep investigating and try not to worry about the chromosome checks. I worried and was absolutely fine!

Have you been gone long Chilli?? Doesnt seem like it... we are just chatty LOL. Its not uncommon for the symptoms to ease babe, its the horrid nasty pains you dont want appearing! What else can I ask my FS??? xx


----------



## croydongirl

Hi ladies,
Just caught up on this thread and wanted to join the conversation. Had a m/c just before 6 weeks in Feb, it was a surprise pregnancy, not planned and sucha roller coaster wen we lost it. My cycle went back to normal right away. We decided to actually start trying for a baby this August and were very blessed to fall pregnant right away, but then had avery early m/c. My doctor said to just treat it like a heavy period and keep trying, which we did. And couldn't believe it when we fell pregnant in September (without a period in between) but sadly lost it is an early m/c at 5 1/2 weeks. 
So now I have 3 m/c they consider it a problem worth investigating. I had so much blood taken and am seeing the doctor to get results on Wednesday. 

When I had my blood drawn with my last pregnancy my hgc was at 41 but my progesterone was only 4. I woke up two days later and didn't 'feel' pregnant and then two days after that i began to miscarry. I know my progesterone was very, very low. I had already been using natural progesterone cream, a midwife friend had suggested, but she said it was almost to give me a peace of mind rather than making a difference to my levels because such a small amount is absorbed. I was also taking baby aspirin because the doc said it couldn't hurt - I don't have a blood clotting disorder.

My doc said 60% of all m/c are non-diagnosable and so I am not expecting the tests to show anything specific but ii guess then i get to go and have a scan to make sure all my parts are in the right place? And my husband and I can take a genetic test to make sure that's not a reason our beans are not sticking. 

We have taken a little time off from ttc. One reason being we wanted to be able to have the tests done, and getting pregnant would have effected the results. And this way if they do find something wrong we can try to do something about it. Ans secondly, my body was shot after 2 m/c in 2 months, and I had been feeling yucky too. Its done me/us a world of good to relax with glasses of wine, relax in the hot tub, and just remember that our marriage has to be our priority in the midst of all this waiting and longing. 

Progesterone will not hold a pregnancy that would not have stayed for other reasons, but it might make it stick around for longer than it would have done naturally. Also, my midwife said that if they prescribe me progesterone suppositories - which is probably the next step, even if my levels don't show that they are low - they will make me more tired, have nausea and generally feel crummy. I am of course willing to use them to get our bean to stick, but I think I am going to wait until after Christmas to enjoy the holidays!

Fingers crossed for all of us as we journey this strange path. Thanks for reading. And for your support.


----------



## MesaMum

I've just recently found these forums and this thread and I'm so sorry to hear of all the losses. I also had my progesterone levels tested on September 13, 2010 after 3 positive hpts on the 10th. My levels came back like Croy's...4...and I was put on Prometrium on the 15th. I can't be sure that my low levels were the only reason but bleeding began on the 14th and ended on the 20th. Ultrasounds confirmed that I had been pregnant but was no longer. I was estimated at 7.5 weeks (can't pinpoint exact dates since AF is all over the place). 

My doc told me I could stop using the prometrium on the 28th but something told me to begin using it again Oct. 15th. I decided to trust my instincts so I started again until the 22nd when I got AF. I get my HcG levels tested each week to ensure they're declining since the m/c- should I also ask to have my progesterone levels checked? Should I wait until ovulation or after to begin the pills again? My understanding is that I then take them until I either have a BFP or begin AF? Anyone know how the HcG that's still in my system will effect this stuff? Go easy on my stupidity....2 months ago I wasn't even thinking about starting a family and today's one of those crappy days when this seems so overwhelming. :shrug:


----------



## Chilli

Bad news today - coming back to TTC:cry:


----------



## moonmama

OMG chilli! I'm so so sorry and upset for you! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

thanks Moonmama, feeling a bit numb right now, so gutted!


----------



## CJSG1977

:cry: SO SORRY HUNNI!!!!! :cry:

I was not expecting that. Thinking of you babe. When you want to talk, scream, shout we're here hunni!!


----------



## croydongirl

CJSG1977 said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> hi salb! really sorry for your losses- Like cj said I doubt they will automatically test for progesterone issues , my tests were all fairly basic and my FS wont entertain the prog issue even though I asked. Have you found the recurrent miscarriage thread on the loss section? There are lots of ladies on there who have been through this too :hugs:
> 
> CJ I really am pathetic with all that whinging I was doing!:blush:- looking back on my chart now it looks text book with 14day luteal phase! I think because I'm used to having a short LP and loads of symptoms of AF impending it was just so different this month I couldnt believe AF came without pmt! What are you hoping to get out of your FS appt? Are you asking for more testing? :hugs:
> 
> Ahhhh I see so you LP has been shorter...well success there then. And your not whinging chickedy!!! Its what I am here for! The first month I used the cream my symptoms pretty much were non existent before af... So maybe stick with the cream then!!!
> 
> Well I have to check if my FS knows my full history and knows what tests I have had so far. I am ABSOLUTELY going to ask for more tests. I know one of the first will be a scan which is daft cause I have had soooooo many!!! But the last was 18 months ago. After that I dont know what comes. I will quiz her about progesterone and explain I am using the cream. And I am going to enquire about NK Cells too and see if they will test for that. I have an underactive thyroid and sometime problems with that can be because the body attacks the thyroid and tries to kill it because it thinks its an alien object to the body...maybe if thats the case I am having the same problem down below...who knows??
> 
> I am going with this months chart because its standard for the last 3 months (apart from pregnancy month which was obviously triphasic and MANY different symptoms). Also I can tell her I take EPO, Pregnacare with Folic Acid, cut down on drink, dont smoke, eat really well and have about 6 hours exercise a week walking the dog! On top I have preseed, progesterone cream and OPK's! I doubt she can say my lifestyle is causing my problems. Chris has cut smoking by half, drinking by 2 3rds and is also taking vitamins. He walks the dog obviously and eats what I give him haha. But not as many veg as I would like. I am all clear for blood clotting diseases, we both have normal chromosomes and my thyroid is managed right now as I am having regular blood tests.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!Click to expand...

I just had a thought when I read your post. You said you were taking EPO. I took that too, and then my Doctor told me you should only take it until you ovulate, it can be helpful in producing good quality cervical fluid BUT after ovulation it is not good to take because it can cause the uterus to contract. It is not safe when you have a little bean trying to implant. Just thought I would pass on this nugget.

I just got all my tests back from the Doc and everything looks normal. No progesterone, clotting or other problems so now its onto a fertility clinic for a genetic test and a dye scan. Hope I can get in quickly.

Chili- SO SO SORRY for your sad news.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks all - I'm sure I'll be here a lot and very needy


----------



## moonmama

So awfull Chilli - I know I posted last night but I feel so gutted for you- dont know how we all manage to go through this over and over and always somehow bounce back! We're here for you x

Hi to new ladies on here!

Hey CJ- I've not been around for couple of days, have you had your appt yet?

x


----------



## Chilli

how are you girls doing? 
i might be joining a progesterone trial for my next pg - asuming i get one!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Chilli love, there will be another pg hu!!! There will!!! I am not too sure about using the cream this month. I think it made me ovulate late as I have never ov later than day 14-16. Last month was day 21!!! So I am going to think about not bothering. I will see when I ov...I only used the cream for 5 days last month so should be well out of my system.

How are you doing Chilli? I have been thinking of you babe. :hug:

Moon my appointment was horrid. She was rude, nasty and condescending. She forced me to have a smear which made me bleed terrible and my period wasnt due for 4 days but cause I had the tiniest bit of spotting she just went ahead and did the smear without even asking me. She just told the nurse to hand her the swab. So I will never know if I was pregnant or not. Read my journal for the rest if you like hun. But I have had full blood work including diabetes, prolactin, hormones, everything! I am waiting for an ultrasound. Had urine and all that jazz. Not sure what happens next if she writes to me with the results... but my ultrasound wont be for 8 weeks! And she wont book follow up till she has those results so for 3 months I am still alone. My last mc was August and she told me I shouldnt be trying till January!!!!! 5 months! Kiss my fucking ass! Sorry for the language. I am going to try ring for my blood results friday. Then 4 weeks for the smear and 8 weeks for the scan. Lots of waiting. Next will be a test to check my ovary function and maybe a round of clomid, which she said would help with ov and progesterone but she was ADAMANT I didnt have low progesterone problems. Howwwww.....with no bloods??? Tit!!!

How are you Moonmama??


----------



## Chilli

Thanks CJ, just reading those words of encouragement have made me feel stronger today! I'm amazed at how we do it,time and time again we find the strength to fight the fight again!

My ERPC went ok yesterday - not much bleeding today so I think it should be a good rcovery hopefully. I nearly had a fight on the way into the hospital as when I arrived a heavily pregnant woman was lighting up a cigarette by the door. I told her she was a selfish cow and if she couldn't even stop smoking for the sake of her child! Women like that make me so mad - we do EVERYTHING we can and still don't get our babies and selfish women who physically abuse their unborn children don't deserve to have them! Personally I think it should be illegal!

Your appt sounds like it was a nightmare hun! what a terrible woman - do not go back to her again, ask to see someone else. I can't quite believe that she did a smear when you could be pg - Idon't know what to say about that - it's terrible! Waiting for results sucks! I've done so much of it and it drives you mad - have you investigated if you can get them back quicker by going private? Last year I paid £100 to get the same results from the same man 4 weeks earlier! As for her attitude to progesterone I had a similar reaction to a query last week and I think in many cases it's their ignorance of the matter that makes them defensive. At St Mary's in LOndon they are recruiting for a trial all about Prog and how it may be linked to RMCs - I will probably sign up for it as it makes sense to me - even if I'm in the placebo group I might prevent someone having a loss one day!


----------



## moonmama

Hi girls,
cj that awful about your appt!! I know the feeling when you build yourself up that something positive is going to happen its such a let down to feel like your on your own yet again! My FS was adamant that I didnt have a progesterone prob too and like you I wasnt tested either!! Could you ask to see someone else instead?

chilli - glad to hear there were no fisticuffs in the end! I think you were brave saying what you thought! Its sort of thing I would think and brood about for ages but not actually say anything! I hope you do get on the trial chick- its so good to do something positive. We'd decided not to pursue the NK cells treatment in london because we cant afford it but its made me feel really despondent about getting pregnant then going through another loss so really wish there was another way!

I'm 4dpo now and doing the cream again and aspirin but not expecting anything to come of it! :hugs:

Croydon girl I took EPO too, but only ever until I get signs of ov coming- then I switch to flax oil - hope you get some answers too!


----------



## croydongirl

CJ - how could she tell you there was no progesterone problems without blood work? Was she just looking at your temp charts? That's crazy. 
I know that there is no conclusive evidence about progesterone supplements but after my progesterone levels all came back 'normal' my doctor told me that the fertility doctor (i see next Wednesday) will probably pout me on it anyway as a first course of treatment, just in case it does help. I am so sorry that she was rude and unhelpful. This is such a sensitive time and someone in this field should be better trained.
Hoping you get answers soon - and more support from your medical team.


----------



## Chilli

Any news with you girls? I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting - do me an AF dance someone!


----------



## CJSG1977

croydongirl said:


> CJ - how could she tell you there was no progesterone problems without blood work? Was she just looking at your temp charts? That's crazy.
> I know that there is no conclusive evidence about progesterone supplements but after my progesterone levels all came back 'normal' my doctor told me that the fertility doctor (i see next Wednesday) will probably pout me on it anyway as a first course of treatment, just in case it does help. I am so sorry that she was rude and unhelpful. This is such a sensitive time and someone in this field should be better trained.
> Hoping you get answers soon - and more support from your medical team.

Exactly my thought!! SHe was horrid!! She said the fact I charted wasnt good, as no one charts!! She didnt even wanna look at them! And thank you hun. I guess I will just have to ride it out with her for now. If she doesnt test me for it soon I will say something!!!

Chilli.... I am doing to jive for you now chickedy :haha: Come on AF!!!!!!! Apart from the waiting how are you??

I'm positive I am ov today/tonight. Had lots of :sex: with minimal charting, and loved every minute, so has the DH!! He's been a horny little devil! We even had :sex: on the way home from the pub the other night :haha: Exhibitionists we are LOL. We take on a pub too on Friday, at long last!!


----------



## Chilli

CJS - love it - leading the way on the BD trail - I'm proud of you and will take a leaf out of your book as our sex life has become far too baby orientated and not nearly enough fun! I can't even do that at the mo as was told to wait for 2 weeks after op... waiting...

Your doc wants to come on here if she thinks no-one charts - sometimes I think some of these "profesionals" are completely out of touch!

I had appt with RMC specialist yesterday - waste of time really - won't do anything until gets the results of tissue taken during ERPC in 4-6 weeks and then only if baby didn't have specific problem... then I'll have to wait again at best... grrrr it's so frustrating all this waiting for EVERYTHING!

He said that my prog level was fine at 30 - even though I pointed out that I was actually 1 week pg at that point - he said that would've made no difference!??? I thought prog shot up with pg, but there you go... they know best!!??

Moonmama - how are you?


----------



## moonmama

:hi: ladies!

CJ you crack me up! you are so funny! got very bad images now about voyeuristic BD! Did you have to climb over a hedge or something?! 

Im fine thanks chilli, 10dpo so stopped the progesterone cream. Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Chilli it had to be done, I was way to obsessed and I have severe anxiety and it was making it so bad, I was twitching with it and everything. I have felt a million bucks this last couple of weeks.

My doc is a twat. I may transfer to Bristol, they are much better over there. And I'm sorry to hear what happened. God its sooooo frustrating!!

Moon, no climbing over hedges...just hiding behind them :haha:


----------



## Chilli

Ha ha CJ, I feel like I might have to rise to the challenge soon - but it's a bit bloomin cold out there though! Glad you're feeling so good now. Don't know much about Bristol even though I'm local (I was at Bath) - have you thought about Birmingham? I've heard good things about them.

Moonmama - hope this is your lucky one hun! Keep us posted.

AFM - I'm waiting...waiting...waiting!


----------



## 1stBaby2011

I had to jump in here, as someone who has been on progesterone supplements for over 5 years (to help bring on my AF each month) My fertility doc says that during pregnancy, the progesterone is supposed to help the egg mature fully, then assists with implantation. Low progesterone (checked by blood work) can lead to mc and other issues.

I've had low progesterone levels for years, hence the treatment. I found out when I first went to the fertility specialist, he immediately sent me out for blood work to check the progesterone.


----------



## moonmama

Well I've never even been tested for progesterone issues but I'm convinced I do have prob because of all the spotting I get for about 4 days before AF comes. My FS wouldnt even entertain testing for it so now I'm just relying on the cream. 

Got a faint BFP yesterday on an IC (had to put my glasses on for teeny sutures to see it!!) but also did an ASDA one and that was definate- no glasses needed anyway so now I'm back in a state of constantly being terrified now. Started the fragmin injections and will start hcg injections when tests look like they getting stronger but I cant help be pessimistic after 4 mc . watch this space ... xx


----------



## Chilli

oooh moonmama - hoping this is the one for you hun - tell yus when you have more news


----------



## moonmama

Thanks Chilli - but you know how it is; I'm up and down between PMA one minute and the next I feel really pessimistic waiting for the inevitable! I know you've only just been there so know exactly what its like :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

I do hun, but if there wasn't hope you wouldn't be trying, everything crossed for you! Now it's just a waiting game...


----------



## croydongirl

We had our visit with the fertility clinic last week and she took blood from DH and I for a genetic test. I have to go in Friday for a dye can to make sure everything id healthy down in the uterus. But they do it before ov in the cycle so you can still try that month. Having thought we would be waiting unil the new year to start again because we would be waiting to have all these tests, we are now looking at next week for some baby making. It all happened so fast.
She said that even though my progesterone levels looked normal, it is one of the hardest things to understand and that it is still likely that using the progesterone suppositories could be the answer we are looking for to help with implantation. She believes that is our problem so I have some to start 3-4 days after my temps tell me I ovulated. 

I feel so encouraged by her and I am hoping you all get to a doctor that listens to your worries, cares about the information your charts tell you and that we ALL get our BFP's before Christmas!!!


----------



## moonmama

croydon that sounds really encouraging - really pleased for you that they are putting you progesterone regardless! :hugs:


----------

